# Quorum Toro Cigar Review - you can do better, even at this price



## joncaputo

Burned OK, & had a good draw, but it had an odd taste... I just didn't enjoy this smoke. I bought a Casano M1 at the same time I bought the Quorum...

Read the full review here: Quorum Toro Cigar Review - you can do better, even at this price


----------



## Nikolai1125

Okay...I was impressed until tonight. After getting about 1 inch through a Quorom Torpedo, I noticed something sticking out of the ash that didn't look like it should be there. I pulled out the object and found it was a bent 8 penny nail. It was too big to have been accidentally missed while wrapping a handmade cigar. The Quoroms I have left will be discarded. I do not believe I will be smoking this brand again. I'm not into smoking rust.


----------



## Maduro_Scotty

Nikolai1125 said:


> I pulled out the object and found it was a bent 8 penny nail.


Wow, that is something else. Did you take it back to the retailer or call the place that you got the bundle from? You definitely pay for what you get with these. I dont mind them, then again, I like cottage cheese with grapes and eat ranch with just about everything.:biggrin1:


----------



## Nikolai1125

Yea...I called them. Fortunately it's a place where I've been a member of the cigar club for a while now. The owner will be back on Monday so I'll call her back then. I just want her to know about it. After all, it's only a two-dollar stick...


----------



## jcnewmancigarco

Nikolai1125,

We at the J.C. Newman Cigar Company pride ourselves on the quality of our cigars. We do apologize for the issue with the cigar you received and would be very interested in investigating the situation to make sure this is an isolated incident. If you still have the problem cigar(s) please send them to us so that we can investigate the issue and in turn we will replace them. Again, we apologize for the inconvenience.

Thank you,

J.C. Newman Cigar Company Family
2701 N 16th Street
Tampa, FL 33605


----------



## pmfith

I figured I'd try these based on the price and the reputation of J.C. Newman. They stunk. They smelled like ammonia, they never stay lit and the draw was like a frozen milkshake. Never again. Life's too short to smoke cheap cigars...


----------



## markov

I have to agree... I've had machine rolled cigars that were better than Quorum. The price is great, but that's pretty much the only bright point.


----------

